# 怎样才能装一个真正简洁的kde啊？(比如像Debia

## dengwangxi

怎样才能装一个真正简洁的kde啊？

完全安装里面会有一堆垃圾。Debian里面装的kde-core就比较好。

大家是怎么装的啊？

----------

## Hauser

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=168925&highlight=kde

----------

